# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Два видеомагнитофона Samsung и Pantera и много кассет

## Your_obsession

Два видеомагнитофона: 

Pantera - полностью рабочий

Samsung - однажды зажевал кассету, его разобрали, чтобы ее вытащить, а собрать не хватило ума) Если собрать, будет дальше работать)

К этому всему есть около 30 кассет.

Прошу 500 грн за все, но вы предлагайте свои варианты, так как цену на такой специфический товар не знаю)

----------

